# There are bees all over the rabbit hutches!



## samanthaj

I went out this morning and checked the rabbits everything was fine. Went out a few minutes ago and there are bees everywhere! Im really freaked out,our one doe just had babies yesterday and the other two are due any time. I dont have anywhere to move them to! Can I spray the hutches with something? Will the bees hurt the rabbits? Why are there bees everywhere? The only thing i can think of is we had a extermanater here about two weeks ago because the bees are so bad,and now they are trying to make a new home!??!! Help!!


----------



## currycomb

i would try to find someone to remove the bees and relocate them. or the exterminator can come back and......but there is a problem with the bees disappearing, and if they are gone, we will starve, bees polinate everything!  relocating the bees will involve finding the queen and placing her in a hive. not a job for the unprepared, find someone to do it for you.


----------



## dewey

I'd call an emergency bee removal service pdq!  

Unless you have a bee keeper friend, you can call a bee removal service to remove them right away.  Sounds like a swarm found your place...they could be in transit so they may move on by themselves.  I wouldn't take any chances outside trying to smoke them yourself since ya never know kind they are.


----------



## samanthaj

Bee removal!! Holy crap I am unpreparred for this! They look like yellow jackets,but might be honey bees I didnt get that close!! My main concern right now is making sure they dont harm the rabbits!


----------



## doubled

I used to have bee's, are they just flying around or are they all in a clump somewhere, under a cage, corner, tree limb ect.? NOTE: If they chase/sting you when you walk up for no reason, LEAVE they are probably Africanized and you need a Bee Pro to remove or destroy them, if they just fly around you, their hive may have split ( half of hive left with new Queen ) and they are looking for a new home. Or they may be after water in your pens. If they are all in a clump and are easily accessible ( and your not allergic ) wait till after dark-this will assure they are all there (they don't fly at night) and take a large bag of any kind slowly wrap it around the "Clump" of bee's and either shake what they are on or use gloves and just close the bag at the top and then take them somewhere for release or destroy them. They are very docile at night---however you can still piss them off at night. Do not wear any perfume, After Shave ect. when you do this. Sounds worse than it is and normal bee's are not as bad as most make out to be. Have fun and good luck. 
Sorry I missed the point about Yellow Jackets, they usually hive-up underground, I have no input for them. One last note on The Bee's, don't spray them with wasp spray, it just pisses them right off.  If you spray Bee's they have to be sprayed with something that is made with "Perethrin" (sp)


----------



## Okie Amazon

Please don't kill them unless you must. Bees are really in trouble and if we lose the bees..... forget about eating.


----------



## samanthaj

I dont really WANT to kill them,but if they are going to take up living in the hutch thats not going to work! Ive left them alone for now, hoping they will just move on thru! After thinking about it,Im pretty sure they are honey bees,so maybe they will be gone by tonight. If they are honey bees,to bad i couldnt catch them,I love honey LOL


----------



## samanthaj

Ok i had to go check! They seem to be gone,but there are still a few hanging around. I killed one to get a better look and it doesnt seem to be honey bee or yellow jacket! Its small and completely balck,any ideas?


----------



## Okie Amazon

What area of the country/world are you in?


----------



## samanthaj

We are in west virginia


----------



## flemish lops

Do you think you can put a picture of what they look like up? The discription of what it is would help (bee, wasp, winged ant).


----------



## dewey

I'm glad they left!  How are your buns?  

They sound like carpenter bees you could google your state for black bee types to find out what type they are if you'd like know for sure.  Your county extension office probably has info, too.  

Around here they swarm (split hives) mostly in spring and fall, and I've had to high-tail it inside a few times to avoid them after hearing that roar coming and seeing them almost right on top of you.  

I hope they were the basically non stinging type and hope your buns are ok.


----------



## doubled

In some states like Florida where I am, if you hire a Bee Pro to remove Bee's by LAW they are supposed to kill them, if you live in a state that has been proven to have Africanized Bee's they probably have the same law. 

But I agree if they are all black they are probably Carpenter Bee's. Really harmless as with almost all Bee's if your not wearing a strong perfume or after shave or don't start swatting them, you can also ramp them up by killing one, it puts off a smell that other Bee's pick up that tells them to protect the hive.


----------



## momofonly

Could they possibly be paper wasps? They like to build their nests in wooden corners. We also have problems with them nesting in the eaves of our home.


----------



## elevan

Wasp?

Without you posting a picture we're just really guessing...

I feel your pain...right now I'm battling wasps, yellow jackets AND bumble bees in my barns!!  The goal is to eliminate the wasps and yellow jackets and get the bumble bees to move...right now they are winning...


----------



## samanthaj

well i have really no idea what they where,but they are gone! i was telling my neighbor, she told me that there had also been a bunch of bees at her house that day. comparing what we saw,im sure they where the same thing. my bees where on the hutches,grouping on the legs that had pee,hers where on the leg of her porch where her little dog like to pee! idk but it was weird! no bunnies where harmed!!


----------



## elevan

Glad to hear that they are gone and that none of your buns were hurt.


----------



## flemish lops

I am also glad to hear everything is fine now.


----------

